# invest n gold NO invest in brass



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

If the shtf, AMMO will be worth more and be harder to come by. R you going to throw gold at those EBT card holders or brass incased with lead when the gang comes for your food supplies. The police will be home protecting their own family's. What are you going to protect your family with gold ,silver not likely. You think their going to stop with your food , think again do you have young daughters??????????? THINK AMMO not gold


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't advise anyone to invest in any gold or silver unless they were pretty much set in survival goods.
And that includes what it takes to keep it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

YES! about time somebody mentioned this! We should all invest in bras. What better way to hedge your funds than set some aside in ladies foundation garments. A good bra in a SHTF situation will be worth it's weight in gold!................What?....Brass?........Oh, that's different..........NEVERMIND.


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

nylon stockings were a traded item during war 2, thinking in those terms tampons would be worth we'll sorry i'm still thinking lead incased with brass to protect my tampon ,bra holders.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Some one convinced my cousin to wear pantyhose during his national guard training. They told him he wouldn't get bit by anything because they would keep it out....


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Waiting for Ripon in 3..... 2......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lead and silver. This is not an either-or thing. First ammo, then long term wealth storage that outlasts all currencies.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

You need silver to kill vampires! 

Silver Bullet Bullion?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

No,silver bullits kill Werewolfs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Vampires can only be killed by a wooden stake to the heart. Everyone knows that.


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

James m said:


> Some one convinced my cousin to wear pantyhose during his national guard training. They told him he wouldn't get bit by anything because they would keep it out....


If your going horse back riding for the day panty hose will cut down on the chaffing on your thighs


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Although I haven't took the plunge into reloading yet. When I get to the range (which isn't often enough) I pick up my brass and save it. Sometimes I've even been known to pick up other brass, anything larger than .22. There is at least one ammo company that will buy your brass in the form of credit on their ammo, I personally don't partake in selling my brass. Like the OP states, I believe one day re-loadable brass might be of value in the future.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ammo stocks and PM stocks are two different issues.

Assuming a SHTF you will only be shooting when necessary. Ammo will go a long way. Bugging out with several thousand dollars of ammo at today's prices will be a task. Not so much with silver and gold no issue. Assuming you are on foot.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Ammo stocks and PM stocks are two different issues.
> 
> Assuming a SHTF you will only be shooting when necessary. Ammo will go a long way. Bugging out with several thousand dollars of ammo at today's prices will be a task. Not so much with silver and gold no issue. Assuming you are on foot.


While a person must remain flexible, and never say never, bugging out is my last resort. I plan to make my stand right here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No one Item would be wise to invest in alone. Investments need to be spread out.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> While a person must remain flexible, and never say never, bugging out is my last resort. I plan to make my stand right here.


Me too! But most of these young bucks dream of bugging out.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Divide thy lot among seven, yet I say again even eight. For you do not know what tragedy may befall you on this earth
Or
Don't put all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

luckyduck2 said:


> If the shtf, AMMO will be worth more and be harder to come by. R you going to throw gold at those EBT card holders or brass incased with lead when the gang comes for your food supplies. The police will be home protecting their own family's. What are you going to protect your family with gold ,silver not likely. You think their going to stop with your food , think again do you have young daughters??????????? THINK AMMO not gold


Apples and Oranges

Ammo has its place in preps, but I think it is over rated. IMO if you NEED your ammo you will either win or lose the fight. If you lose, then nothing matters, if you win you gain the arms and ammo of the attackers. To a certain point the beast will feed itself. Also the best plan is one where you don't have fire fights, and not having an over abundance of ammo will make you a smarter fighter.

Silver/Gold is a store of wealth for when TSLTF (the shit leaves the fan). Every time of chaos will lead to a new governmental system, once that happens in 3-5 years silver and gold will be your chance to re-establish your life with wealth you stored up when times were good. At this point precious metals will be more valuable than ammo.

I am looking long term, sorry for that, but if you live why not plan for the future?

IMO the biggest critics of PM's (precious metals) are the people that can't afford them.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Apples and Oranges
> 
> Ammo has its place in preps, but I think it is over rated. IMO if you NEED your ammo you will either win or lose the fight. If you lose, then nothing matters, if you win you gain the arms and ammo of the attackers. To a certain point the beast will feed itself. Also the best plan is one where you don't have fire fights, and not having an over abundance of ammo will make you a smarter fighter.
> 
> ...


You are correct, "Silver/Gold is a store of wealth." It will be those that understand that one point that will become wealthy selling goods and services for PMs and giving coppers out as change.

When we were on the gold standard there was an insufficient amount of money in circulation. Dry goods stores minted their own coppers for change. These often were honored by other merchants especially taverns.


----------

